# How do you clean a pee rock?



## Loonalover613 (Feb 16, 2014)

It just crossed my mind...Also how often do you clean it? Lastly how often do you fully clean out the litter box? Thanks


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I de-poop the cage every day, sometimes twice a day. Dunno about the rock.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I fully clean out the litter box when I fully clean my whole cage (so about every week) and I spot clean the litter box a few times a week. I wash my pee rock using vinegar and water ad just scrub it with my hands and then rinse it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrazyKritterz (Apr 26, 2014)

This may be a dumb questions but what exactly is a Pee Rock??? Do you buy it?


----------



## Vegn (Jan 2, 2014)

You can I guess. It's a rock or brick you put in the litter box. Rats tend to like to pee on them to mark territory and it teaches them to use the littler box.

I use a Nature's Miracle pee remover, spray, wipe with a paper towel and done. Whatever you use to clean the bottom of the litter box will help.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

A pee rock is just a decently sized rock no bigger than the palm of your hand (assuming you're an adult with average sized hands). You don't have to buy one, just go look around for any smooth rock. A lot of people use them to decorate their yards with, I got mine from my boyfriend's yard. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loonalover613 (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes, I don't have one yet but since rats can be trained to poo in their litter box they don't pee in it and they like to pee on rocks to mark their territory, I guess you can say haha, so by putting the rock in the litter box you have now litter trained them to poo and pee


----------



## AngelikLark (Dec 26, 2015)

This is interesting, how many owners here use these 'Pee rocks' I need to try this as they are already pooping in the litter pans... if I could get them 75-90% pee trained that would cut down laundry days... and could someone post a pic of their set up, I use those corner litter pans.


----------



## Cloudsedge (Dec 16, 2015)

I just started using a pee stone for our three girlies last week, and they took to it immediately. I have it on the grill which is over their litter box. This way, it minimizes the amount of pee in the rest of their cage. After a week I just cleaned it with some dish soap and hot water.


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

My two girls use a pee rock for both functions. They do still urinate outside every so often, but use the rock 85-90% of the time. I clean mine with water and light dish soap.


----------

